# Sears Sale On Coleman 52 Qt Coolers



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Sears is having a good sale on Coleman 52 Qt coolers. Normally $55.99 now $24.99. I got turned onto this by one of the guys I know from Anglins Pier in Ft. Lauderdale.

http://www.sears.com:80/shc/s/p_101...ng&cName=Camping&aff=Y&sid=IDx20070921x00003a


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up Snook! I picked up mine a little a little while ago . Surprisingly it was a dollar cheaper at the store for $23.99. However Sears is willing to take an additional $15.00 off if you sign up for a sears credit card. So if you sign up you can essentially get the 52 qt cooler for $8.99..

Sounds like a sweet deal to me.

Thank you again! & tightlines
TM62


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

TM62--Thanks brother. I picked up one myself at Sears store at the mall here in Lakeland. 

A fisherman can never have too many coolers especially at a deal like that.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'll probably get a couple as well.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*yes............ good 411*

Im picking mine up this afternoon


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Your welcome everyone.

I made another trip up to the mall with my neighbor (good fishing buddy), He and I just bought the last two of these coolers the Sears at the Lakeland Mall had on the shelf.

The salesman said, "you guys got the last two. We had a run on these things and just about every customer was wearing either a fishing shirt, a hat or both, just like you two."

I just had to laugh and told him about my fishing blog and the forum posts I made. LOL


----------

